# Battlestar Galactica: Razor



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The two-hour special movie "Battlestar Galactica: Razor" is now in the Guide data (SciFi, Saturday November 24 at 9pm). However, my SP didn't pick it up so I had to manually schedule it.

So, check your SPs.


----------



## zand94 (May 20, 2002)

I just checked mine and it's there scheduled to record .

I did see somewhere where there was supposed to be a special run of the "mini-sodes" all together but i have yet to see that listed anywhere


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

What is BSG: Razor?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

It's a two hour movie that follows the Battlestar Pegasus after the Cylon attack on Caprica.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battlestar_Galactica:_Razor


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

Now that Starbuck is on NBC's Bionic Woman, is she leaving BSG?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mhn2 said:


> Now that Starbuck is on NBC's Bionic Woman, is she leaving BSG?


She is a recurring guest star on BW. BSG is still her day job (for one last season, anyway).

The two shows are filmed on the same lot by the same production company, so scheduling won't be an issue.

And BW probably won't last long anyway, so chances are it REALLY won't be an issue!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...BW probably won't last long anyway, so chances are it REALLY won't be an issue!


I don't know why not; last I saw the ratings were decent.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> I don't know why not; last I saw the ratings were decent.


I just read that the ratings are even lower than Journeyman.

http://www.syfyportal.com/news424437.html


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Will BG: Razor be airing on Universal HD? UHD was just added to my cable lineup, but TiVo hasn't updated the lineup info yet so I can't search for it.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I've checked Universal HD's website... no sign of Razor.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Yeah, I checked their site too, but didn't see it. Can someone who gets UHD view upcoming episodes and see if there's anything there?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

The TiVo program guide data (more than is available on the TiVos themselves) is available at TiVo Central Online, as well as at zap2it.com. Still no sign of Razor on UHD. Sorry. Not going to happen in the near future.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I just hope it's actually in HD on SCIFIHD.

Would be nice if they did a marathon of S3 first to warm up folks.


----------



## old64mb (Apr 11, 2005)

rkester said:


> Would be nice if they did a marathon of S3 first to warm up folks.


Check the 10 or so hours before Razor is on Scifi!

Having already seen it, it would have actually been an awful more useful to reshow Pegasus, Resurrection Ship, and a few other S2 episodes since the "current" storyline of Razor is set in between "Captain's Hand" and "Lay Down Your Burdens". Been a while since I saw any of them...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I was holding out on the box set of S3 since I missed it when it originally aired. I've since purchased some off iTunes but have yet to watch them all. I guess I need to marathon it this weekend to get ready for Rzaor.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

When I got home tonight, I saw that they are showing some the first S3 episodes up to E8 I believe... Nice to know. too bad its not a full S3 marathong,.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I just read that the ratings are even lower than Journeyman.
> 
> http://www.syfyportal.com/news424437.html


It figures. I watch both. But then I loved _Firefly_ as well and we know what happened there. Canceled after 1 season. I'm glad some of those stars went on to other series, finally.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I just read that the ratings are even lower than Journeyman.
> 
> http://www.syfyportal.com/news424437.html


Ah, but that 4.0 rating (quoted in your linked story) is up from a low of 2.7 earlier in November (in the 18-49 demo)...
http://www.tvweek.com/blogs/james-hibberd/2007/11/bionic_woman_hits_bottom.php

And it debuted at a 5.5.

So I would say it's reversed course (at least for now).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Ah, but that 4.0 rating (quoted in your linked story) is up from a low of 2.7 earlier in November (in the 18-49 demo)...
> http://www.tvweek.com/blogs/james-hibberd/2007/11/bionic_woman_hits_bottom.php
> 
> And it debuted at a 5.5.
> ...


Well, I have a hard time believing anybody is too thrilled that the show has gone from horrible ratings to merely miserable ratings...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

old64mb said:


> Check the 10 or so hours before Razor is on Scifi!


I saw that this weekend. Oddly enough, they are showing the same beginning episodes I have seen of this season. I was kinda hoping for a full marathon of them all so I could tivo/dvd them for enjoying later.

Oh well, nice to see they are doing a fresher.


----------



## icyzephyr (May 3, 2005)

For those of us that missed S3 and are waiting for the boxed set, does anyone know if Razor is set prior to S3?

I'm afraid to watch it in case it gives any S3 secrets away...


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

According to Wikipedia:



> Ronald D. Moore has stated, "The story will be set on the Battleship Pegasus and will take place in the past, relative to where we are in Season 3. But the events set up in that story will then pay off in Season 4."


So you should be okay ...


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

icyzephyr said:


> For those of us that missed S3 and are waiting for the boxed set, does anyone know if Razor is set prior to S3?
> 
> I'm afraid to watch it in case it gives any S3 secrets away...


According to a review I read at The Digital Bits, it seems to occur soon after the second season episode _The Captain's Hand_.

It's interesting - my season pass picked up the episode. I had been expecting it to have it's own entry, something like Battlestar Galactica: Razor. But it's being considered (TiVo-wise) as just another (two-hour) episode.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Aw, crap! I thought this was a stand alone show named "Battlestar Galactica: Razor", not just another episode of Battlestar Galactica. I looked for it a week ago on my TiVo and my Comcast dvr and couldn't find it listed on either one. I meant to look further but forgot with the holidays. Now that I think of it, BSG's last season ended before I changed from DirecTv to Comcast. It was a SP on the old DirecTv dvr and I hadn't had a reason to recreate yet on Comcast. Of course, it's not listed as being rebroadcast any time soon. Crap, crap, crap, crap, crap!


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

Several advertisements during the show indicated it will be out on DVD (unrated and extended edition) during the first week in December.

Enjoy.


----------



## tgr131 (May 23, 2001)

painkiller said:


> Several advertisements during the show indicated it will be out on DVD (unrated and extended edition) during the first week in December.
> 
> Enjoy.


Lucky for me. I didn't see this in the paper until we had left on our turkey day travels. Usually they repeat the heck out of these things.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I have yet to watch it. I recorded it, and all the 8 episodes (i think) they aired from the the S3 start. So I've been watching those first. HD is nice. Hoping to finish those up in the next few days so I can watch Razor.


----------

